# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Türk mahallesini ateşe verdiler

## bozok

*Türk mahallesini ateşe verdiler*



Almanya'nın başkenti Berlin'de Türklerin de yoğun olarak yaşadığı Kreuzberg'de dün gece olaylar çıktı. Göstericiler önlerine gelen her şeyi ateşe verdi.

Kreuzberg'de çok sayıda maskeli gösterici polise şişe, taş ve havai fişekler ile saldırırken, kurdukları barikatları da ateşe verdi.

Berlin polisi, göstericilere coplarla karşılık verdi. Olaylar sırasında bir polis ağır yaralandı.

Göstericiler arasında da yaralananların olduğu ve çok sayıda göstericinin gözaltına alındığı belirtildi.

*BANKAYI ATEşE VERDİLER*
Almanya'nın Hamburg kentinde de, çok sayıda gösterici polise, şişe ve taşlarla saldırdı, otomobilleri devirdi, kurulan barikatları ateşe verdi.

Polis yetkilileri, olaylar sırasında bir eczanenin yağmalandığını, bir bankanın camlarının kırıldığını, diğer bir bankanın da giriş kapısının hasara uğradığını belirtti.

Polisin göstericileri dağıtmak için tazyikli su kullandığı ve çok sayıda göstericinin göz altına alındığı ifade edildi.

11:25 | 02 Mayıs 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

